# Red & Blue Sigelei 150w



## Sir Vape (29/4/15)

Hey all

We recently got a batch of red Sigelei 150w's that sold out in a few days. 
We are busy with another order of these units and just wanting to see how much interest there is in 
the colour options before we order.

Let us know

Blue or Red


----------



## Dubz (29/4/15)

Just a bit off topic - is it possible that you guys could order a few different colour silicon sleeves for the 100/150watt from Sigelei?


----------



## Sir Vape (29/4/15)

Yeah I hear you @Dubz 

We are busy trying to get hold of some for awhile now. Not easy to source at all. As soon as we get we will let everyone know. We are working on it though

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

